# Anyone want my OVH dedi? $60/mo



## willie (Oct 19, 2014)

- It's an old SP16 plan (formerly SP1): i5-3570S quad core processor, 16gb ram, 2x2TB SATA drives, 100 mbps network interface, unmetered traffic (I think), comes with 500gb of ftp/nfs backup storage at no extra charge, in BHS (Quebec) and billed through ovh.us.

- It expired a couple days ago (I migrated to a Hetzner server with more disk space) so it's in the 5 day suspension period and can be resurrected in the next few days

- It's an OVH brand server, NOT so-you-start (SYS), which means a few more amenities and differences.  The 500gb ftp storage (instead of 100gb) is the one I know of, but I think there are a few other things too. 

- The cheapest OVH brand server currently is $110 which is what makes me think someone might want this.  Current SYS servers are better values in terms of hardware though they have setup fees and are out of stock all the time.

- I'm not sure of the rules for transferring an OVH server to another person... in any case of course I'd want them to wipe my data before any transfer.

- I'm not sure at all that this is a desirable server to anyone, so am mentioning it just in case


----------



## sundaymouse (Oct 20, 2014)

It is unlikely that OVH will transfer a suspended server; if buyer pays for the server to be resurrected, they are paying for the days of suspension which the server weren't theirs;

SYS servers for the same price (E3 1245v2, 32GB) do have failover IPs and DDoS VAC (close to OVH Dedi's service level), but only 100GB FTP storage.

Edit: fix typo.


----------



## willie (Oct 25, 2014)

I remember now what one of the other benefits was.  OVH branded servers are apparently eligible for OVH's anycast CDN and load balancing scheme, but I've heard SYS is not.  That by itself made me hesitate a little bit about letting go of this server, since I've been interested in anycast high availability.  But they say they'll offer it for OVH VPS targets pretty soon, and BuyVM is about to have its own low-end anycast, and I figure if I need OVH's version for anything serious, enough money will be involved to cover a more expensive OVH server.

I haven't gotten any notifications yet that this server is now permanently gone.  I don't remember if they send one or not.


----------

